# Wallpapers~Just sharing



## CatSoup (Mar 1, 2012)

These were too beautiful not to share. 

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/27m3y1/:+DlbrF!y:MxCE$Bgc/www.webdesignburn.com/2012/02/20/70-colorful-sea-creatures-free-wallpapers/


----------



## CatSoup (Mar 1, 2012)

Another beautiful link from StumbleUpon. I swear I "stumble" for a good quarter of my day. Every once in awhile it takes me to a suspicious website, so I'm sharing some of the SAFE, fish one's I found today. This forum is the only place I know of that loves our aquatic friends as much as I do, so expect a few more links. Hope that's okay. I know this section is mostly for our own photos, but I wasn't sure where else to put it. Just let me know if one of you admins needs to move it to a different area. 

10 Amazing Fish - Cute in an Odd Way [strange pictures] | Furry Talk - StumbleUpon


----------



## CatSoup (Mar 1, 2012)

Underwater Gardening: The Worlds Best Aquariums of 2009 - StumbleUpon


----------



## CatSoup (Mar 1, 2012)

ADA Contest 2007 : World Ranking No.1-27 | Blue Aquarium - StumbleUpon


----------



## CatSoup (Mar 1, 2012)

No one seems interested, so last one. 
http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/344k0.../creating-waterfall-illusion-underwater.html/


----------

